# Substrates - the facts



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

I have decided to make this post due to the amount of posts about the highly volatile subject of substrates that beardies can be kept on as I feel people should be aware of all the facts so they can make a proper informed decision.

*Please note:*
Some of the facts have been found from internet searches and advice from more experienced keepers than myself.

Babies should be kept on kitchen towel or similar as they are messy eaters anyway.

An xray pic of a beardie who died from sand impaction - kept on play sand covered by a light layer of calci-sand:










*Safer Substrates *

*Playsand*
*This is only classed as safe for an older beardie at least a year old by which time they are very good at catching their prey. It produces no dust is easy to keep clean so long as feaces is removed completely asap.*

*Tiles *
*Either slate - which is also good for keeping claws in order, other rough ceramic tiles to prevent slipping*
*or even linoleum tiles, they are also easy maintenance as they just wipe clean and easily disinfected.*

*Reptile Carpet *
*This works well and looks nice. Its fairly easy to clean also - even easier if you have more than 1 piece cut to fit in the cage. The only downfall is that dragons normally pass a bowel movement every day - requiring the cleaning and replacement of the carpet and decorations on a daily basis.*
*Newspaper/Paper *
*This is a good idea if you're concerned about ease of cleaning and cost. Its not the 'prettiest' set-up for your tank, but it works well. *The ink in the newspaper will NOT harm your dragon - its non-toxic. It may give them dirty-looking feet, but thats about all. Be aware that crickets will hide under the newspaper. *
*Paper Towels*
*This is a good idea for very young or just arrived in your home dragons. It allows you to change out as soon as they go and see that they are going normally.*



*BAD Substrates*

*The following are bad for one main reason - impaction. A lot of stores may try and tell you that they are suitable, they may even be using them themselves, but they are wrong. Each of the following has proven to cause impaction and death to Bearded Dragons (as well as other reptiles) and should be avoided like the plague.*

*Corn Cob*
*It's hard to pick which of the following is worst but I think this one is it! Not only an impaction substrate, but one that harbors fungus and bacteria*
*Walnut Shell*
*It looks harmless enough, but the edges are very sharp and it could kill your dragon very easily. If it does pass through when ingested, it is often trapped in the vent area*
*CalciSand *
*The problem with this product is twofold. First, they like the flavour of it and may eat it if they are lacking adequate calcium in their diet. That would be fine, except all test show that it is not digestible, no matter what the product states and second, it can clump and form an indigestible bolus in their digestive tract. This often leads to a paralysis and can cause death*
*Vita-Sand *
*Even though this is made by ZooMed (for whom I have a high regard) it's totally inappropriate for beardies for the same reason as CalciSand. It's a shame they advertize these for reptiles and so many people have lost their pets to its use.*
*Repti Bark*
*Is also a no no - it is very fibrous and could easily end up causing impaction and has been known to end up lodged in the vent*
*Any of the wood shavings*
*Like cedar or pine should also be avoided - cedar had dangerous aromatic oils and pine can get impacted if ingested*
*Original Lizard Litter*
*Made from the kenfa tree and Jungle Blend or something like that. It's real fibrous and also can cause impactions. It may be the same thing that claims to be made of 100% renewable resource coconut fibers (pulverized), and "exists as an alternative and digestive material to peat moss, vermiculite, sand and soil". Frankly I doubt the digestibility claim- especially for Bearded Dragons, which have short digestive tracts.*

Link to a website showing lots of pictures taken throughout an autopsy on a bearded dragon which died due to walnut substrate impaction: *WARNING:* *not for people with a faint constitution, horrifying pics:*
http://mrskingsbioweb.com/beardeddragngrossanatomy.htm


Other people may disagree and say they have used .....xxxxx..........type of substrate without problems. I am not trying to disagree with them just trying to state the facts as a lot of time and research have shown.
Maybe the moderators could consider making this a sticky????????????


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

good post!!!
maybe somebody should add about good and bad substrates for other reptiles too e.g. snakes geckos ...............


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

may also be worth puttin in the pros and/or cons for coconut husk/coir/peat.

also i think pine, is a type of cedarwood and also toxic.


----------



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> good post!!!
> maybe somebody should add about good and bad substrates for other reptiles too e.g. snakes geckos ...............


Great idea :2thumb: 
I just think this is a good place to put this info, for newbies, after all we were all newbies at one time and have made mistakes so I think it's a good idea to help others to avoid them if possible, too many times we've seen threads where pet shops/others have given wrong advice to people who are new to reps

I don't know the first thing about substrates for snakes etc so if anyone would like to add to this thread feel free : victory:

Or pm me the info (about substrates for other reps) and I'll add it to the original thread :2thumb:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

im not too sure what substrates you could use for snakes i stick to newspaper and papertowels as bark chippings ive heard can cause impaction.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Great post! Our first leo was on sand at the shop we got her from, and we couldn't save her.


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

such a good thread, my beardie will be coming off calci-sand and onto lino tiles on saturday


----------



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> good post!!!
> maybe somebody should add about good and bad substrates for other reptiles too e.g. snakes geckos ...............





diamondlil said:


> Great post! Our first leo was on sand at the shop we got her from, and we couldn't save her.





astrid peth said:


> such a good thread, my beardie will be coming off calci-sand and onto lino tiles on saturday


Thanks for your positive comments, even if this thread only helps one beardie from the dangers of impaction - eg astrid peth's - then this post will have done it's job as far as I'm concerned. If it's more than one - even better : victory:


----------



## astrid peth (Jul 9, 2008)

mummybear said:


> Thanks for your positive comments, even if this thread only helps one beardie from the dangers of impaction - eg astrid peth's - then this post will have done it's job as far as I'm concerned. If it's more than one - even better : victory:


 
you've deffo helped Spyro, he's not settled at the mo and still a bit :$ so hense why it's going to be saturday. i hope this will do, he was on it in the shop, fingers crossed. :notworthy:


----------



## mummybear (Nov 5, 2007)

astrid peth said:


> you've deffo helped Spyro, he's not settled at the mo and still a bit :$ so hense why it's going to be saturday. i hope this will do, he was on it in the shop, fingers crossed. :notworthy:


 Lino tiles will be safer and fine, easier to clean too lol. :2thumb:
All of mine are on ceramic tiles (the ones that aren't shiney and slippy) : victory:


----------



## Bevb (Jul 7, 2008)

Many thanks for this information... its brilliant, just what us newbies need, i am off to get some tiles, as to my horror i have been given Corn cob granules for my beardie from the shop he came from and although an adult im not taking any chances.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

I keep all my snakes on shredded aspen, its clean, dust free, absorbent, and holds burrows 

theres an article on my site about selecting a safe substrate for your herp...

:: Ians Vivarium - Selecting Safe Substrate ::


----------

